# Ebay-won spinning wheel photos



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Right at Christmas time, I found this wheel on Ebay for $116, and posted about it here. It was local pickup only and I only had a crummy photo to go by in the auction. I took a pretty good risk. It turned out to be a beautiful wheel, and it's made of walnut, we think. Definitely not oak. I am getting used to spinning on it, it was made by Joe Jorgansen, in Grants Pass, OR, and it is wheel number 80. If anybody has every heard of Joe, please let me know, as research has turned up no information. it is a reproduction of an old Norwegian wheel. I may replace the leather bearings on it. I don't believe the wheel has ever been used, it has no wear on it and there was a crayon stuck up the orifice and snapped off. 

Thanks for letting me share with you!


----------



## flourbug (May 30, 2007)

ooooohhhhhh... *DROOL!*

That wheel is gorgeous... and the price is unbelievable. I'm so happy for you!

Here's wishing you many happy days of peaceful spinning...


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

It's absolutely beautiful. So glad you got the crayon out.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I really like the maiden arrangement and the wood colours are so nice to look at.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

If you find Joe, let me know! I want one! Droolllllllllllll


----------



## short farmer (Oct 16, 2006)

I live not far from Grants Pass will talk to some of our well seasoned Guild membes and see if the know about Joe and his wheels. Mean while do hope that you have many hours of peaceful spinning on your new beatiful wheel.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very petty wheel! It looks like you got a real winner. Happy Spinning!!!!!!!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, it's beautiful! Looks brand-spanky new! How does it spin now? Lucky you!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

That's gorgeous! Have fun!!!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful finish on that wood from the photo

Hope it spins as well as it looks 

hoggie


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Short Farmer,

Please do ask around about Joe, I'd really like to know more about the wheel and it's maker. The seller thought the 80 mark meant it was made in 1980, but I believe it's the wheel production number. Some one has to know about Joe in the local area, one would think! But I have no clue as to how long ago Joe was actively making wheels.

The only fault I can find in it, is that the drive wheel wants to stop at top dead center of the footman, and not carry on around well. I have to treadle fast to keep to it going and I can't spin at that rate on it yet. My prepared wool isn't as nice as I'd like. Yesterday I strategically taped 2 rolls of quarters to the inside of the wheel and now it spins slow and nice, and the footman goes on around to where I can step down on the treadle and keep it going. My old wheel's treadle action allowed for heel pressure to help keep it going, so I'm just not used to this new one yet. The wheel needs to "break in" from some use, I think. Oh, the drive ratio is 8.5 and 9.5 to 1 on this wheel, an important thing to know about your wheel when buying. My seller knew nothing about wheels to tell me and he was so surprised when I said I was going actually use the wheel for spinning, he thought I was nuts!

Before I got this wheel, I had been lurking on Ebay for weeks, waiting for something to come along. I recommend shopping on Ebay around busy holiday times when people aren't shopping for such things as much. For anyone else looking for a wheel, there is lady who sells used Dutch wheels on there, and they look nice. She guarantees they work. I almost went for one of those, and her prices are very reasonable, even shipping costs are low. If I were collecting more wheels I'd buy one from her...


----------

